
Show HN: Banky.cc – personal finance tracking app - chris140957
Hi, I just launched my initial landing page for https:&#x2F;&#x2F;banky.cc.<p>banky.cc lets you manage your personal finances more quickly and efficiently - you can import large amounts of financial data in a matter of minutes with OFX file imports and auto categorisation of transactions to get very quick insights into your spending habits, and create and track savings&#x2F;spending goals.<p>banky.cc is currently in development and the public beta is expected to be released late September. At the moment, I&#x27;m looking for some initial feedback on the landing page, and for users to sign up for free as beta testers once the beta goes live.
======
mtmail
Page looks nice. But signup pages can't be Show HN as they can't be tried out
([https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)).
Please resubmit when the public beta is ready.

~~~
chris140957
Didn't realise sorry, will remove

